# Dwr-y-Felin School, Neath - July 2012



## kellisurbex (Jul 18, 2012)

What we know as Dwr-y-Felin Comprehensive lower school started life as Rhyd-hir County secondary modern school, and was opened in January 1953, housing 550 pupils.

It became part of Dwr-y-Felin comprehensive in July 1973 and has served the town of Neath proudly for the last 60 years.

The school has always operated a split campus, the lower school, housing years 7 and 8 in Longford. And the upper school, located next to Neath college, years 9, 10 and 11.

Going back as far as 20 years ago the school was regularly told that it would be amalgamated into one site and the Lower school would be redundant. Because of this the maintenance of the buildings of lower school was kept to a minimum, so not to invest money in buildings which would soon be empty. 

A new state of the art campus has finally been built adjacent to the upper school, which will see Dwr-y-Felin become a one site comprehensive for the first time in its history. The amalgamation finally took place with the last pupils leaving the school in July 2012. But not before the lower school was certainly showing its age and lack of TLC over the years.





































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice photographs there! 

I had been invited along to a filming there a few weeks back but with one thing and another I wasn't able to go... Such a shame now I've seen these!


----------



## Ratters (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not usually as keen on the more 'modern' places but this is cool. Nice one


----------



## sonyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 18, 2012)

Liking this...


----------



## clay_9 (Jul 18, 2012)

These pictures were taken on the very last day the School had pupils through it's doors. I've been making a documentary about the school and had the privilege of spending a lot of time here over the last 2 months, collecting interviews with staff and ex-pupils, the boiler room was especially a treat!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 18, 2012)

clay_9 said:


> These pictures were taken on the very last day the School had pupils through it's doors. I've been making a documentary about the school and had the privilege of spending a lot of time here over the last 2 months, collecting interviews with staff and ex-pupils, the boiler room was especially a treat!



Hope things have been going well for you mate! Sorry that I couldn't make it but hopefully you understood from my PM why it wasn't really possible. Look forward to seeing the final product though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2012)

Great looking building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Cool report dude!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2012)

Cracking report and images , looks well worth a stroll


----------



## clay_9 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was there this afternoon as the final useful items left were being taken away, the place was looking very sad.

It's being handed over to the contractor tomorrow for asbestos checks / removal and demolition sometime in August.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jul 19, 2012)

That lonely desk.......blatently for the baaaddddddd kids....


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Well documented, great pictures.

Loving that last shot.


----------

